# K. Hansotia Park Avenue Series 44 Churchill Cigar Review - Sweet everyday smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Well made cigar, mild smooth smoke great draw, light gray almost white ash. Good every day goes good with Irish whiskey.

Read the full review here: K. Hansotia Park Avenue Series 44 Churchill Cigar Review - Sweet everyday smoke


----------

